# Mesophilic (C1) ??



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I have these three things. so tell me why or how to use.
especially the (C1)

Mesophilic (C1) New Englang Cheesmaking Supply
there are 4 little pkgs 
Fromage Blanc (C20 NECS
there is one little pkg

Have no clue why I ordered the first two as have been in the freezer for a long time unopened

and Flora Dancia not sure if this is a culture or just used to enhance flavor.
.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Flora Danica (sp) is my favorite culture for feta cheese although I often use a similar product from dairyconnection. It is an "enhanced" culture that adds flavor as well as serving as your base culture. 
I use the mesophilic to give a nice clean flavor for large curd cottage cheese, Nuefachetal, sour cream, etc. C1 is not a direct use culture; you have to sterilize some milk add the powder, culture it and then use that as your mother culture to make the cheese. The directions for preparing the mother culture should be somewhere on Ricki's site.
I have not used Fromage Blanc.
HTH


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

The Formage Blanc is direct set no rennet needed. I'll post directions for you in the recipe section.

Christy


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Homeacremom!

Do you have any recipes that you can share with us? Especially ones using the Flora Danica and the Meso (C1)?

Thanks,
Christy


----------

